# What Makes A Leader



## Squire Bentley (Feb 17, 2014)

Greetings Brethren, 


Once again we are privileged to listen to some wise counsel:

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2014/02/what-makes-a-leader/


                                                                                            Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## Pointwithinacircle (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you for posting that link.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Nov 3, 2014)

Great read with a powerful and truthful message......Thanks for sharing the link even though I am a newly made Mason within my lodge I still plan to share this with my lodge member and re-post on our FB lodge page.


----------

